# Crowds banned again in Wales....Furry Furious...



## Furryanimal (Dec 20, 2021)

So late last night,flying in the face of no further restrictions being announced in England,our FM decided we had to be different and announced that from Boxing Day crowds are banned at all sporting events in Wales.
This leaves me absolutely fuming.Triple jabbed and got my Covid Pass because that would mean having a life and now I discover I was lied to and my life is to become one of merely existing again.
To me this means Wales is now back in lockdown.....I am already feeling very depressed at the thought of my beloved semi professional Newport RFC playing without me there( which is worse than not playing at all to me).
I barely survived 15 months of merely existing.
I have no idea how I am going to handle this.
No Merry Christmas here.Or Happy New Year.
I am assuming my New Year concerts are now also gone.
I suppose I am supposed to be grateful I had a few months of fun.
I am apoplectic


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 20, 2021)

As someone who has also received double vaccinations and the booster, I really feel for you.  We haven't gone to lockdowns in the US, but it is feeling like March 2020 all over again.  Very depressing.  I can't even imagine how this feels for you.  I'm so sorry that you are having to go through this again.


----------



## win231 (Dec 20, 2021)

You ain't the only one who was lied to about "Getting vaccinated so we can get back to normal."  Everyone was.
I really feel bad for people who bought it.


----------



## chic (Dec 21, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> So late last night,flying in the face of no further restrictions being announced in England,our FM decided we had to be different and announced that from Boxing Day crowds are banned at all sporting events in Wales.
> This leaves me absolutely fuming.Triple jabbed and got my Covid Pass because that would mean having a life and now I discover I was lied to and my life is to become one of merely existing again.
> To me this means Wales is now back in lockdown.....I am already feeling very depressed at the thought of my beloved semi professional Newport RFC playing without me there( which is worse than not playing at all to me).
> I barely survived 15 months of merely existing.
> ...


The more people comply with, the more the government will give them to comply with.


----------



## chic (Dec 21, 2021)

That's really lousy furry. People look forward to Christmas festivities and have them snatched away. It's a bummer.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 21, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> So late last night,flying in the face of no further restrictions being announced in England,our FM decided we had to be different and announced that from Boxing Day crowds are banned at all sporting events in Wales.
> This leaves me absolutely fuming.Triple jabbed and got my Covid Pass because that would mean having a life and now I discover I was lied to and my life is to become one of merely existing again.
> To me this means Wales is now back in lockdown.....I am already feeling very depressed at the thought of my beloved semi professional Newport RFC playing without me there( which is worse than not playing at all to me).
> I barely survived 15 months of merely existing.
> ...


Such a sad situation.
I hope things improve


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 21, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Write to Drakeman and let him know he will be voted out come election time.
> Wanker that he is.


 Politics!
He got re-elected in the Spring.
Which was a great surprise to me.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 21, 2021)

chic said:


> The more people comply with, the more the government will give them to comply with.


Yes...but in the case of crowds we have no option but to comply.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 21, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> Politics!
> He got re-elected in the Spring.
> Which was a great surprise to me.


oops, maybe I  should delete my post so your post does not get deleted?
I could edit it to read something else?


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 21, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> Politics!
> He got re-elected in the Spring.
> Which was a great surprise to me.


I edited my post


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 21, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> oops, maybe I  should delete my post so your post does not get deleted?
> I could edit it to read something else?


We should be okay...just a passing mention
now this makes no sense


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)

chic said:


> That's really lousy furry. People look forward to Christmas festivities and have them snatched away. It's a bummer.


it's precisely what happened here last year. Just days before Christmas and despite their protestations of not calling a Lockdown..they did, and all the pubs and restaurants, nightclubs and big venues lost their livelihoods... and many never recovered. My favourite pub amongst them ....and of course what was even worse was that many didn't get to spend last Christmases with loved ones...

Boris said yesterday he's not going to cancel Christmas this year... but I still think he'll cancel new year...and the venues who were hoping these last few months to make their money back at new years this year.. will lose out _again..._

It's horrible that none of us can even travel abroad .. without being unable to enjoy an evening at a theatre, or pub or restaurant...


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 21, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> it's precisely what happened here last year. Just days before Christmas and despite their protestations of not calling a Lockdown..they did, and all the pubs and restaurants, nightclubs and big venues lost their livelihoods... and many never recovered. My favourite pub amongst them ....and of course what was even worse was that many didn't get to spend last Christmases with loved ones...
> 
> Boris said yesterday he's not going to cancel Christmas this year... but I still think he'll cancel new year...and the venues who were hoping these last few months to make their money back at new years this year.. will lose out _again..._
> 
> It's horrible that none of us can even travel abroad .. without being unable to enjoy an evening at a theatre, or pub or restaurant...


You will be okay in England because(and it’s difficult to avoid politics here) Boris cannot now enforce anything without a vote in Parliament.And I really think that if he went for a full lockdown he wouldn’t get the vote passed.
And with no furlough scheme-which they can’t afford-he can’t close everything.
Which is true in Wales too....any money for a furlough scheme would have to come from London.
So my semi pro rugby team will still be playing.And the players will have to be paid..with no gate money,no money from the bar or catering.Impossible.
And if we decide to suspend the league then if a furlough scheme did come along(it won’t) no money will be forthcoming because it was not a government decision.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)

the trouble is Furry..he's already caused huge problems for venues, because he's put the fear of God into people enough so they've cancelled their bookings..Pubs who had bookings for dozens of people for Christmas and new Year lunches and dinners   have  had cancellations right and left .  Even the London history museum has closed it's doors... 

On the other side of the coin, my Latvian neighbour  whose sister is a nurse in rural Latvia , said that the hospitals there have very little patients due to Covid this year, instead their hospitals  are full of people with broken bones, due to the govt WFH rule,  preventing road maintenence workers from clearing the ice from the pavements and roads..


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 21, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> the trouble is Furry..he's already caused huge problems for venues, because he's put the fear of God into people enough so they've cancelled their bookings..Pubs who had bookings for dozens of people for Christmas and new Year lunches and dinners   have  had cancellations right and left .  Even the London history museum has closed it's doors...
> 
> On the other side of the coin, my Latvian neighbour  whose sister is a nurse in rural Latvia , said that the hospitals there have very little patients due to Covid this year, instead their hospitals  are full of people with broken bones, due to the govt WFH rule,  preventing road maintenence workers from clearing the ice from the pavements and roads..


That has happened.....all over the UK but the Daily Mail have an article showing that the current panic is entirely deliberately induced with a SAGE member actually admitting they were deliberately producing worst case scenarios to scare people into accepting more lockdowns and to ‘get things done’
Will go and find it.
This is the relevant and interesting part of a long article


Professor Keith Willison, a chemical biologist at Imperial College London, slammed the models as 'widely pessimistic' and 'fraudulent'.

He told MailOnline: 'Well, the chairman of the SAGE modelling (Graham Medley) committee admitted at the weekend: "We model scenarios that are useful to decisions".

'These worst case 'scenarios' are produced so the behavioural group in SAGE can frighten the UK population into submission and further lockdown.

'The Covid death scenarios are wildly pessimistic, I would say fraudulent. The Omicron variant symptoms are also mild. I think we are arriving at a good place where Covid is an endemic but controllable disease.'

Professor Anotida Madzvamuse, a maths expert at Sussex University, warned SAGE's estimates were at best 'highly unlikely', with current data not supporting 'such a grim forecast'.

He told MailOnline: 'From my point of view, these figures are highly unlikely, the numbers to-date seem to suggest very low deaths due to Covid and even the number of hospitalisations are nowhere near what we experienced last winter.

'The data on the ground does not support such a grim forecast. All these assumptions are pretty much hypothetical, they are not inferred from the data as we normally do with our modelling


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 21, 2021)

“We model scenarios that are useful to decisions.” In other words, we do what we want and make up stuff to justify it.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> That has happened.....all over the UK but the Daily Mail have an article showing that the current panic is entirely deliberately induced with a SAGE member actually admitting they were deliberately producing worst case scenarios to scare people into accepting more lockdowns and to ‘get things done’
> Will go and find it.
> This is the relevant and interesting part of a long article
> 
> ...


not in the least surprised, I suspected as much


----------



## chic (Dec 21, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> Yes...but in the case of crowds we have no option but to comply.


It must be different in Wales, I guess. Even in crowds where I live people have stopped complying. It's just over.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 21, 2021)

chic said:


> It must be different in Wales, I guess. Even in crowds where I live people have stopped complying. It's just over.


We are talking sporting events here.
Shops.pubs,cafes etc are crowded.But there is another announcement tomorrow about hospitality..


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Dec 21, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> We are talking sporting events here.
> Shops.pubs,cafes etc are crowded.But there is another announcement tomorrow about hospitality..


I have no love for Boris but sporting events are effected by COVID infections among players resulting in disruptions: (cancelations, postponements, teams playing with backup players, etc.)

"Tottenham [Hot Spurs] are out of the Europa Conference League after Uefa ruled they forfeited their final match against Rennes.

The match on 9 December was called off following a Covid outbreak, with 13 positive cases at the London club."

https://www.bbc.com/sport/football/59725177

In the US:

The NHL [National Hockey League] is beginning a leaguewide shutdown Wednesday amid a rise in positive COVID-19 test results among players, and with 10 of the league’s 32 teams’ schedules already paused and their facilities closed.

The league announced Monday night that it will open its annual holiday break two days earlier than scheduled and have it run through Saturday. The decision, reached in coordination with the NHL Players’ Association, means five additional games scheduled for Thursday will be postponed, bringing the total this season to 49.

https://apnews.com/article/coronavi...style-health-3076c3f933a91c5e40b027c0fb800022

**National Basketball Association Brooklyn Nets have all three star players in COVID protocol where they can't play for 10 days until a negative test. As a result, bench players are trying to win games which is a heavy lift.

**I bet lots of people were hoping to enjoy a show on Broadway for the holidays but COVID infections has been decimating cast members:

"Broadway has taken a major hit this week after several shows have had to cancel some performances, and now, "The Christmas Spectacular Starring the Radio City Rockettes" has had to cancel all of its remaining shows in 2021 due to COVID cases."

https://abc7ny.com/rockettes-the-christmas-spectacular-radio-city-broadway/11352219/

UK travelers who wanted to ski in France for the holidays are out of luck.

**Finally, Israel just banned all travel to the US.

https://news.yahoo.com/israel-lawmakers-approve-us-travel-112417452.html


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 21, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> This leaves me absolutely fuming.Triple jabbed and got my Covid Pass because that would mean having a life and now I discover I was lied to and my life is to become one of merely existing again.


This is a situation for "Plan B".  I learned about that in a parenting book.  For example, the family plans a Saturday trip to the beach, you are all in the car, the kids are pumped about going to the seashore.  Then you get closer to the one bridge out toward the coast and traffic is at a complete standstill.  You check the traffic news and find out it will be a couple hours just to get over the bridge.  So, the good parent creates a Plan B, like getting off at the exit and exploring the little towns and finding some fun old place that results in the kids having a happy lasting family memory.
I found it very useful advice.  I took my kid to Yellowstone once on a family trip and all the animals decided to go into hiding or something!  The only animals we saw were a chipmunk and a crow (very nice sociable crow).  But, Plan B was discovered, a town called "West Yellowstone", so we went there and my kid got to feed bears, and there was an old timey candy store (which I really enjoyed too!), and a place to get our pictures sitting on a stuffed moose.


----------



## chic (Dec 21, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> We are talking sporting events here.
> Shops.pubs,cafes etc are crowded.But there is another announcement tomorrow about hospitality..


Okay. I understand.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)

_Wales is threatening £60 fines for employees making 'unnecessary' trip to work under new anti-Omicron laws - but going to the pub is still allowed.

From Monday, employees will be handed the fixed penalty notice and companies will face a £1,000 fine for each time the rule is broken, rising to a potential £10,000. 

The new health protection restrictions will make it an offence for 'failing to work from home where reasonably practicable to do so'.

However, critics have pointed out that under the rules, Welsh people can still legally visit pubs, shops and restaurants and not face the same punishment.  


Wales will issue fines to workers who refuse to work from home without a good reason, First Minister Mark Drakeford has announced
Up until now, the Welsh government had advised working from home but the new measures will enforce everyone to stay away from the office unless it is essential.
The draconian rules were enforced due to sharply rising cases of the Omicron variant.
But some fear that staff may now be put off working altogether for fear of getting a criminal record. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-FINES-going-work-new-anti-Omicron-rules.html_


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 21, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> _Wales is threatening £60 fines for employees making 'unnecessary' trip to work under new anti-Omicron laws - but going to the pub is still allowed.
> 
> From Monday, employees will be handed the fixed penalty notice and companies will face a £1,000 fine for each time the rule is broken, rising to a potential £10,000.
> 
> ...


And he has said people who work in England should follow the rules of the country they live in.
So if your English employer insists you come to work you can be fined for doing so.And if you don’t you get sacked.....We have another announcement at lunchtime.
While no furlough scheme means there cannot be a full lockdown I am expecting as many restrictions as he can get away with.
He has recalled the Assembly which is worrying.


----------



## Jules (Dec 21, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> So if your English employer insists you come to work you can be fined for doing so.And if you don’t you get sacked..


It’s highly unlikely the government would allow a company to do that … the company would be in too much trouble.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> And he has said people who work in England should follow the rules of the country they live in.
> So if your English employer insists you come to work you can be fined for doing so.And if you don’t you get sacked.....We have another announcement at lunchtime.
> While no furlough scheme means there cannot be a full lockdown I am expecting as many restrictions as he can get away with.
> He has recalled the Assembly which is worrying.


so just for clarity.. your little leader is  intending to fine people who live in Wales but work in England ?.... OMG !..somewhere along the line this has to be found to be illegal.. I hope so anyway...


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 22, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> And he has said people who work in England should follow the rules of the country they live in.
> So if your English employer insists you come to work you can be fined for doing so.And if you don’t you get sacked.....





Jules said:


> It’s highly unlikely the government would allow a company to do that … the company would be in too much trouble.


Well,if I was an employer in England I would not be allowing my employees to stay at home simply because they lived in Wales.
Even we were in draconian lockdown and there was a five mile travel ban you could go to work in England.
And I can’t see how they can possibly police this.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 22, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> so just for clarity.. your little leader is  intending to fine people who live in Wales but work in England ?.... OMG !..somewhere along the line this has to be found to be illegal.. I hope so anyway...


Yes....if he deems what your work involves can be done at home...regardless of what an English employer over whom he has no power thinks   or wants.
Nothing amazes me anymore


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 22, 2021)

So now we are back to two metre social distancing( no I will not obey),track and trace(I will not give my correct phone number),the rule of six as invented by Boris,table service in pubs,maximum gatherings of fifty people outdoors and thirty indoors......and merely existing now seems to be a criminal offence as we criminalise more and more normal behaviour.
Wales will soon be changing it’s name to Soviet Russia.
Earlier this week going to work without reasonable excuse became fineable ,even if you work in England with an employer who insists you have to be there.
Welcome to Wales...but don’t plan on enjoying yourself when you get here.
I will be spending my money at rugby matches and concerts in Bristol....

Oh..and as I type this I find my stomach tied up in knots and I can’t stop shaking.
Drakeford is really taking a toll on my mental health


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> So now we are back to two metre social distancing( no I will not obey),track and trace(I will not give my correct phone number),the rule of six as invented by Boris,table service in pubs,maximum gatherings of fifty people outdoors and thirty indoors......and merely existing now seems to be a criminal offence as we criminalise more and more normal behaviour.
> Wales will soon be changing it’s name to Soviet Russia.
> Earlier this week going to work without reasonable excuse became fineable ,even if you work in England with an employer who insists you have to be there.
> Welcome to Wales...but don’t plan on enjoying yourself when you get here.
> ...


Mark Drakeford today announced a wave of new coronavirus restrictions for Wales which will kick in from Boxing Day as he banned large New Year's Eve parties and imposed the rule of six on pubs and restaurants.

The Welsh First Minister announced the return of two metre social distancing in most public settings while hospitality venues will be limited to table service-only and customers will have to wear face masks at all times apart from when seated.

Curbs will be placed on large gatherings, with a maximum of 30 people allowed to attend an indoor event and 50 outdoors.

Wales has had the lowest Covid rate of the UK nations over the last seven days at 606 cases per 100,000 people - much lower than London's rate of 1,400 cases per 100,000.

However, Wales's daily Covid cases today were almost double last week's figure with 4,662 new infections, compared to 2,431 on the same day last week.

The Welsh Government is not imposing rules on mixing in private homes, but has issued tougher guidance which 'strongly' advises people to limit household mixing.

Mr Drakeford said the measures are necessary because 'we are facing a very serious situation in Wales' as he piled the pressure on Boris Johnson, with the Prime Minister currently weighing up whether to impose new curbs on England after Christmas.    

Mr Drakeford's measures go even further than those announced by Nicola Sturgeon yesterday after she banned large scale Hogmanay celebrations and imposed table service-only rules on hospitality.

Tory MPs accused Mr Drakeford of overreacting as they described the new curbs as 'disproportionate' and claimed the Labour politician had made the move because 'he wants to do something different to the UK Government just to show that he can'.

Mr Johnson yesterday hit the brakes on a Christmas lockdown in England as scientists concluded the Omicron strain is likely to be milder than Delta, with ministers saying cases are also lower than feared. 

The PM declared last night that Christmas can definitely go ahead 'cautiously', but warned that the Government is tracking the spread of the mutant strain hour by hour and is 'ready' to act after December 25 if necessary.

However, in a glimmer of light there are claims today that the UK Health Security Agency has tentatively backed suggestions that Omicron infections tend to be less severe.

The scientists also endorsed previous findings that booster jabs offer significant protection from developing symptoms and ending up in hospital, according to Politico. 



https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ord-set-post-Christmas-coronavirus-curbs.html

The weird thing is, that no-one outside Wales had ever heard of this jumped up little twerp before C-19... this man has let a little bit of power go straight to his head... over-ruling the Prime minister...


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 22, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> will make it an offence for 'failing to work from home where reasonably practicable to do so'.


oh please please please let this idea come to my employer, just for a couple more months until I retire, please please please


----------



## chic (Dec 22, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> So now we are back to two metre social distancing( no I will not obey),track and trace(I will not give my correct phone number),the rule of six as invented by Boris,table service in pubs,maximum gatherings of fifty people outdoors and thirty indoors......and merely existing now seems to be a criminal offence as we criminalise more and more normal behaviour.
> Wales will soon be changing it’s name to Soviet Russia.
> Earlier this week going to work without reasonable excuse became fineable ,even if you work in England with an employer who insists you have to be there.
> Welcome to Wales...but don’t plan on enjoying yourself when you get here.
> ...


You sound like you're at the end of your rope, furry. I feel for you.


----------



## David777 (Dec 22, 2021)

I have sadly been to no indoor concert or sporting events during the pandemic.  I refuse to pay usual major bucks to go to any rock concerts where I would have to wear a mask. Here in the SFBA, although large events reopened this year, policy has demanded all upon entering show vaccination proof and wear masks.  Reality is, anti-vaxers can easily obtain counterfeit vaccination cards and once inside venues not only are those likely to pull masks down below noses and mouths but also they are the ones most likely to be carrying and spreading COVID-19.  Fine with this person because that just resulted in mainly unvaccinated catching the virus with serious symptoms. Thus enforcements is in practice impossible. Take your chances. 

With the mutated Omicron variant, apparently our vaccinations do not help so now we vaccinated also have reason to fear going to events.  At this point when reliable research is still too new, there is much loud BS being spouted in media by both political extremes.  A primary issue has always been many vaccinated people have incorrectly treated vaccinations like it a ticket to return to pre-pandemic behaviors indoors around others.  Reality is if one is in a confined space breathing in air of infected persons, it is just like with other respiratory diseases in that our immune systems however strong or enhanced can be overwhelmed.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 22, 2021)

North of the border the rules are....

For three weeks from 26 December, there will be limits on the size of public events. Those limits will be:

Up to 100 people at indoor standing events
Up to 200 people at indoor seated events
Up to 500 people, either seated or standing, at outdoor events.
This means the cancellation of large Hogmanay events, such as the famous celebrations in Edinburgh. Sporting events, such as football matches, will effectively be spectator-free.
Any events which do go ahead will have to introduce one metre physical distancing.
Non-professional indoor contact sports for adults will also be banned during the three-week period.
Further restrictions will also be introduced for pubs, restaurants and other indoor public places for three weeks from 27 December.
Indoor hospitality and leisure venues will have to ensure there is a one metre distance between different groups of people, and table service will be required where alcohol is served.
There should be no more than three households in any group.


----------

